# ART



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

I MEAN DAMN.. THAT IS CREATIVITY AND PATIENCE!!!


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

and extremely eye straining. but wow, it is beautiful!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I love those!!! Too cool.


----------

